# Local Flavours



## Grant13 (2/3/17)

hi Guys im looking for a local supplier of original capella and tfa concentrates any suggetions


----------



## lawrencevapes (2/3/17)

Grant13 said:


> hi Guys im looking for a local supplier of original capella and tfa concentrates any suggetions


I got a mate I can speak to you for and find out , just PM me ans we can discuss further


----------



## Lingogrey (2/3/17)

Grant13 said:


> hi Guys im looking for a local supplier of original capella and tfa concentrates any suggetions


Hi @Grant13 

Welcome to the forum! When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-425

As for your question, see this comprehensive post by @Andre : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/where-to-...-flavours-available-in-sa.t24922/#post-391994 As far as I know, other options have also been added since that list was compiled (such as www.theflavourmill.co.za), whilst I'm also not 100 % sure if all the vendors on that list are still operating or offering DIY options (www.fogmachine.co.za , for instance, are not focusing on concentrates anymore, but they are currently offering a sale on TFA concentrates in bulk), but it certainly is a very good place to start.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/3/17)

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Grant13
> 
> Welcome to the forum! When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-425
> 
> As for your question, see this comprehensive post by @Andre : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/where-to-...-flavours-available-in-sa.t24922/#post-391994 As far as I know, other options have also been added since that list was compiled (such as www.theflavourmill.co.za), whilst I'm also not 100 % sure if all the vendors on that list are still operating or offering DIY options (www.fogmachine.co.za , for instance, are not focusing on concentrates anymore, but they are currently offering a sale on TFA concentrates in bulk), but it certainly is a very good place to start.


Trying to keep this "official" list up to date - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-diy-vendors.t26496/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (2/3/17)

Andre said:


> Trying to keep this "official" list up to date - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-diy-vendors.t26496/


Sorry @Andre . I tried finding the official list, but I couldn't at that moment and I then found your other post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grant13 (3/3/17)

thank you guys. im really enjoying the vaping was a guy who despised it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/3/17)

Grant13 said:


> thank you guys. im really enjoying the vaping was a guy who despised it



Good to hear @Grant13
There is a huge variety in vaping and it has so much to offer everyone. From the person who just wants a nice easy vape and try out various flavours to the most technically minded tinkerer. Superb hobby imo.
Enjoy!


----------

